
The End of American Meritocracy - dforrestwilson
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/c17d402a-12cf-11e6-839f-2922947098f0.html?ftcamp=published_links%2Frss%2Fcomment%2Ffeed%2F%2Fproduct#axzz4851qhzRc
======
dforrestwilson
The interesting idea to me here was to link Affirmative Action to income
rather than race.

